# Voice suddenly changed from high pitch to deep



## MikelA (Aug 17, 2016)

My female parakeet is probably around 1 year old and a few days ago, all of the sudden, her voice changed completely. I have not seen any changes in her mood or behavior. She seems happy and she eats a lot. I let her fly in her room today and she had blast as usual. It's just her "voice" isn't high pitch anymore. It went from high pitch to deep in one day. Should I be concerned? No changes in behavior, eating habits or poop. 

Thank you!

Mikel


----------



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

It seems in budgies, a loss or change in voice is a sign of goiter or iodine deficiency. There's other causes - I found this article found here: http://https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/cause-for-concern-voicesound-changes-in-birds/

Definitely something a vet will need to take a look at. Good luck to you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best you have your budgie examined and properly diagnosed by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Best wishes to your little girl for a full and speedy recovery.

I'm moving your thread out of the "Emergency" section into "Budgie Health".

Please update us on her condition after your appointment with the Avian Vet.*


----------



## MikelA (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you! I will keep you posted. I'm taking my budgie to the vet tomorrow. 
Now that I think about this "change" might have something to do with her new diet. I'm using a different brand of parakeet food on top of millet, and I wonder if her new food might lack iodine.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure you take the time to read the information in these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

We'll be looking forward to your update after your visit to the Avian Vet tomorrow.

Good luck and best wishes*


----------

